# false information



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Now if you have ever wounder were and how all the false information comes from look at edu part of the address of this site . now read some of the information the is put on it .. I put >> << around the part you should pay close attention to 
this is were you go to see the whole site 
http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/honey_bee.htm 
heres the miss information 
Honey Bee
Honey Bees are an >> animal << most of us learn about very early on, one way or another. In Summer, many people step on Honey Bees and get stung while walking ...

When a bee finds a good place with lots of flowers, >>she marks the spot with a scent.<< She then goes back to the hive and does a little "dance" which tells the other bees the distance and direction to go. This communication helps the hive locate good places so they don't waste time always looking for flowers. 
Once at the flower, the worker bee drinks as much nectar as she can hold. When she gets back to the hive, she passes the nectar on to another worker. >>This worker holds the nectar on her tongue << until the water evaporates (leaves the nectar to go back into the air). She is left with >> honey on her tongue,<< which is stored in the hive.
now we know how some get there funny Ideas about bees


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Note that the .edu is for Fairfax County (VA) Public Schools. This is one of the most populous suburbs of Washington D.C., home to many gov't officials and employees. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

>Honey Bees are an >> animal << most of us learn about very early on, one way or another. In Summer, many people step on Honey Bees and get stung while walking ...

By definition, in biology anything not a plant is an animal. A bee is an animal. What is misinformed?

>When a bee finds a good place with lots of flowers, >>she marks the spot with a scent.<< 

There is some discussion on this point but there have been scientists who have said this and pheromones sold to put on plants to get the bees to pollenate them. It MIGHT be true...

>She then goes back to the hive and does a little "dance" which tells the other bees the distance and direction to go. This communication helps the hive locate good places so they don't waste time always looking for flowers.
Once at the flower, the worker bee drinks as much nectar as she can hold. When she gets back to the hive, she passes the nectar on to another worker.

This is still being argued by entomologists... the two camps are "scent" and "dance language". Basically Karl Von Frisch and Adrian Wenner.

>>This worker holds the nectar on her tongue << until the water evaporates (leaves the nectar to go back into the air).

True. She evaporates a large amount of water this way.

> She is left with >> honey on her tongue,<< which is stored in the hive.

That would be nice, but no, it's not nearly that dry yet...

>now we know how some get there funny Ideas about bees 

They just take something basically true and take it too far or assume too much... it's all in the details...


----------



## firstbees (Jan 7, 2011)

I was told by one of your members that this was a top site ... 
But,,,, if you are so in to the very , very fine definition of biology .. then you better get the very , very fine definition of every thing ,,,, like when some one will ask how to do something with the hive .... the first thing you ask Mr Bush ,, is were is your location ,,, then the answer should be ,,, I'm on earth , or in the USA ,, or west or east coast ,,, What is misinformed? .... the reason I may seam upset is like
indypartridge pointed out the .edu is for Fairfax County (VA) Public Schools.
if you are going to get this vag on info on a school site ,, or on this site ,, how are you going to teach any one any thing ,,, and were do you draw the line to true or not???????????? 
>> This worker holds the nectar on her tongue <<< how much nectar can a bee hold ON there tongue ,that is in contact with air .an think about how much nectar is in there honey stomach 
Guess this is not the site that I would tell any one to go to learn about bees .. because there is enough half true ,, barely true ,, belief's about bees .. IMO you are drawing a very fine . I can not believe every one here is so afraid to say you are getting to Technical .. so I will not return to this site .. I know that is my right to do ,, so you do not have to comment and tell me ...


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

This is the problem with almost any "simplification" of the truth. It becomes half truth, and half truth is not really true.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just ignor the comments of Mister M.B. 
He comes from a site I left many years ago when he told some one asking a question to buy two books on bee keeping and do an internet search before asking a question.

I'm afraid he has found us here and is starting to muck up the works. 

While owning two books on bee keeping and do an internet search before asking a question can be a good thing it isn't what sites like this are about.

Location is important in bee keeping as what I need to do and have in the cold north is a far cry from what is needed in the moderate south. 

Tom has posted the information as false since it is a far cry from what we have been told/taught from our bee books. How you feel the information is in *fact* is up to your learnings.

 Al


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

Alleyooper, 

What's different than what's in our bee books? Since when are insects not animals? No my bee book doesn't say that bees are animals. It doesn't explain that they have six legs either. Bees are insects. Insects are animals. Sheesh.

As for the scent thing, I've seen too many bees come straight for a spot where I'd temporarily left a pot of syrup or a super that I was pulling to believe it was only the dance that sent them there. I can put down the syrup and get distracted for ten minutes. Then I **** away a couple of scout bees and pour it into the feeder. Five minutes later there are literally a couple of dozen very confused bees <b>exactly</b> where the syrup had been. Scent or ESP, take your pick.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

I will no longer "muck up the works".


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

what I was getting at with the first post was ,, what was said is so general that any thing can and does get to be taken as rock solid fact .. Like firstbees said if you get that general in what is said then ,,, when you say what is your 
location , and they said east coast, if you are so open to a fact being so generalized so openly and wide ,, then why could you not give them a real good to the point answer , that would completely solve there problem , no matter if they lived in Maine , Georgia or north or South Carolina .. the wide generalized things are why they think honey bees are living in the ground next to the swing set and stinging there kids


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

OP

That site contained info on tons of local wildlife and ecology. It was meant for elemetary school kids and obviously designed by a dedicated elemetary school teacher, who most likely receiving no additional compensation for the extra hours it must have taken to construct that site. He lists all his references and on the home page asks that if anyone finds errors to please email him (which I'm sure you took the time to do right?) I'm not trying to be a part of the flame war this thread became, just trying to put the site in context since no one else bothered to.


----------

